# Strg und Shift Taste geht nicht mehr



## Xanderl (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Habe ein Problem: Seit meiner Windows Neuinstallation funktioniert in Photoshop meine Strg und Shift Taste nicht mehr! An was kann denn das liegen? Man kann ohne Shortcuts echt nicht arbeiten! Das nervt echt ungemein! In allen anderen Programmen gehen die Tasten

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen? Danke


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Juni 2005)

Schau mal ob das Eingabegebietsschema auf EN steht (findest du in der Regel unten rechts in der Nähe der Uhr). 

Alex


----------



## C4T (1. Juni 2005)

Nicht das die Feststelltaste an ist, dann klappts auch nicht so gut 
Wenn alles nichts hilft, PS resetten.
Hierzu findest du ettliche Threads im Forum. Musst nur die Suche bemühen.
Gruß,
C4T


----------



## Xanderl (2. Juni 2005)

Hab grad die Suche benutzt, aber mit dem Wort "reset" finde ich nicht das passende Was soll ich sonst eingeben? Danke

EDIT: Hab jetzt resettet, aber leider ohne Veränderung! Was aber komisch ist: Wenn ich Strg drücke und dann im Ebenenfenster eine Ebene auswählen will, dann macht er das ohne Probleme! Ich verstehs nicht!


----------



## metty (2. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube C4T meinte die Suche eher für dein Tastenproblem...


----------



## Xanderl (2. Juni 2005)

So, hab jetzt mal danch dem anderen gesucht und auch was gefunden, aber das hilft mir gar nicht weiter, weilda keine Lösung angeboten wird!

Kann es evtl. an SP2 liegen? Gibts ein neues Update von PS?


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2005)

Und bei Windows ist unten neben der Uhr auch DE zu sehen?

Alex


----------



## Xanderl (2. Juni 2005)

Ja, da war DE zu sehen. HAb da jetzt irgendwie rein geklickt und das Englisch komplett entfernt und jetzt steht unten gar nichts mehr! Wie krieg ich das denn wieder? Blöde Frage!

Aber es ist echt komisch, dass echt die Taste nicht mehr geht!


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Juni 2005)

Hast Du das Problem wirklich nur in PhotoShop?


----------



## Xanderl (2. Juni 2005)

Ja, hab das Problem nur in Photoshop. Bei anderen Adobe Sachen (Premiere)  es auch ohne Probleme! Weiß echt nicht weiter


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Juni 2005)

Hast Du auch mal in deinen Voreinstellungen geschaut ob da eventuel die Umschalttaste zum Wechsel der Werkzeuge angehakt ist?


----------



## Xanderl (2. Juni 2005)

Also ich hab mal bei den Tastaturbefehlen geschaut und da ist auch überall z.B. bei frei Transformieren Strg+T eingetragen, aber es  einfach nicht Ich kann auch nicht Strg+N machen Nix!


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Juni 2005)

Welche PhotoShop Version benutzt Du?


----------



## Xanderl (2. Juni 2005)

Ich benutze Photoshop CS


----------



## da_Dj (2. Juni 2005)

Das Problem, dass die Shortcuts in PS nicht funktionieren liegt bei CS zu mehr als 90% an einer Version die *hust* ihren Weg direkt durchs Netz gemacht hat *hust*, zumindest hört man es da oft. Da ich aber nichts unterstellen will, kann es wie schon erwähnt daran liegen, dass du manchmal versentlich die Tastaturoptionen änderst, allerdings sollten da nur einige Tasten vertauscht sein, ein komplettes Wegfallen der Tasten wie gesagt eher bei nicht legalen Versionen!

Was auch noch im Bereich des Möglichen liegt, ist, dass du die Shortcuts versehentlich gelöscht hast, drücke beim Starten von PS mal strg+shift+a (war glaub ich für Zurücksetzen, ansonsten korigiert mich) viel Glück.

Sollte das Problem durch z.B. das ändern des Gebietsschemas nicht zu lösen sein und hast du Photoshop legal erworben gibt es eine freundliche Service-Hotline die gerne bei Problemen hilft.


----------



## Xanderl (2. Juni 2005)

Es ist ja nicht so, als würd ich diese Version das erste Mal benutzen. Nur seit meiner letzten Neuinstallation klappt es eben nicht mehr! Denn wenn es eine *hust* Version sein würde, dann wär das bestimmt schon einmal früher aufgetreten, oder?  An die Service Hotline hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht, da werd ich mich dann mal hin wenden! Werde auf jeden Fall berichten, wie ich das Problem lösen konnte. Vielleicht hilft mir ja noch eine Neuinstallation von PS! Ich probier mal aus... Danke aber! *hust*


----------



## BSE Royal (3. Juni 2005)

Starte Photoshop einmal mit gedrückter Strg+Shift+Alt Taste.
Diese Tasten hältst du solange gedrückt, bis PS dir einen Dialog bringt, in dem er fragt, ob die Voreinstellungen verworfen werden sollen. DIes bejahst du.

Danach sollte es hoffentlich wieder klappen.

lg, der BSE!


----------



## xamunrax (6. September 2005)

also, nur ma so zur info, ich besitze ebenfalls eine originale version von photoshop CS allerdings keine deutsche da ich mir die englische für die tutorials geholt habe (weil sie meist englisch sind...) und ich habe die selben probleme... ich hatte vorher eine Trial version auf deutsch da hat noch alles funktioniert... ich habe auch schon mit der service hotline von adobe gesprochen doch dort weiss scheinbar auch keiner wie das kommt... habe auch schon mein windows und meine ps-cs neuinstalliert und wieder diesen fehler... anschließend habe ich eine neue version zugeschickt bekommen und wieder der gleiche fehler... ich denke es hat was mit Photoshop(EN) + WinXP(SP2/de) zutun... naja muss man halt durch...


----------



## Xanderl (6. September 2005)

Hi!

Hab das Problem mittlerweile gelöst. Nämlich durch eine Neuinstallation! Beim deinstallieren war es wichtig dass man auch die Einträge der Aktivierung mit löscht

Dann nochmal installiert - perfekt gings wieder


----------



## xamunrax (6. September 2005)

jungs jungs,.... bäh ich habs 

okay also das problem liegt bei der aktivierung... aber selbst wenn ihr alles richtig macht und eine nicht regionale version benutzt können hierbei fehler verursacht werden,... ergo so oft neuinstallieren und aktivieren bis es geht ...


----------



## Xanderl (6. September 2005)

jo, wie schon gesagt


----------

